# Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!



## wishmaster (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Gerade habe ich auf der Internetseite von DMAX erfahren, dass unsere Lielingssendung leider verloren hat. 
Wer weint mit mir?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

hi wishmaster ich weine mit dir *heul*
wer hat gewonnen?

Petri


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Es gibt also doch noch Hoffnung :vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Winner:Ludolfs...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Ja super und ich hatte mich schon so auf Fish und Fun gefreut


----------



## CarpMetty (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Winner:Ludolfs...


Moin!
Das war eigentlich schon vorprogrammiert, daß das so kommt!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Boor Ludolfs, wie kann man nur sowas wählen????


----------



## PureContact (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

is doch alles nich so dolle


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

naja da hätt ich lieber den Auwa angeschaut als die... habe ja gezielt für OCC gestimmt und nun so was.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Ludolfs so 3 Folgen halte ich aus.


----------



## Master Hecht (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

ja man die ludolfs gucken is doch sowieso besser als fish&fun....


----------



## Micha:R (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

|uhoh:  son shit  hatte mich  auch schon  gefreut  :v


----------



## cpt.hook (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Moinsen,

also die Ludolfs find ich auch nicht schlecht....auf jeden Fall witziger :q

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> ja man die ludolfs gucken is doch sowieso besser als fish&fun....



Das von nem Angler zu hören #6


----------



## crazyFish (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Die Ludolfs? Dann muss ich mir aber an Sylvester Mühe geben, damit ich ers am zweiten wieder den Fernseher einschalte :q...


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Genau wie letztes Jahr,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116702&highlight=Ludolfs


----------



## Viper5684 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Die Ludolfs? Dann muss ich mir aber an Sylvester Mühe geben, damit ich ers am zweiten wieder den Fernseher einschalte :q...


genau dasselbe hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht xD


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ludolfs so 3 Folgen halte ich aus.



Ja ohne Restbetankung, aber ich bin über Neujahr mit Horde beim Feiern. Ich glaube das erträgt keiner von uns


----------



## MrTom (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Winner:Ludolfs..


Ich denke mal da hat das kleinere Übel gewonnen. Aber eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera ist nie ganz einfach. 

mfg Thomas


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ja ohne Restbetankung, aber ich bin über Neujahr mit Horde beim Feiern. Ich glaube das erträgt keiner von uns



Sagen wir's mal so,24h Spongebob Schwammkopf am Stück war richtig geil und ich hätte locker weiter gucken können:vik:


.....Aber 24h Ludolfs !?!?! :r Was'n Müll...!


----------



## Cobra HH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

die ludolfs oh gott
obwohl wenn mann die reaktionen beim stockcar rennen am sa. gehöhrt hat war es eigentlich auch schon klar
aber das wäre ja auch mal was die ludolfs bei f&f als einsteiger team


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Sagen wir's mal so,24h Spongebob Schwammkopf am Stück war richtig geil und ich hätte locker weiter gucken können:vik:
> 
> ...



Volter ist international geächtet  :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Sagen wir's mal so,24h Spongebob Schwammkopf am Stück war richtig geil und ich hätte locker weiter gucken können:vik:
> 
> 
> .....Aber 24h Ludolfs !?!?! :r Was'n Müll...!



Diese Jugend... |rolleyes

Guckt man heute nicht mehr die Simpsons?

24h Spongebob und mein Gehirn würde den Aggregatzustand von fest auf flüssig ändern.

Klingeltöne, Spongebob, Tokio Hotel... mann bin ich alt!!!


----------



## Gizi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Die Ludolfs? Dann muss ich mir aber an Sylvester Mühe geben, damit ich ers am zweiten wieder den Fernseher einschalte :q...



Ich werd mir auch Mühe geben


----------



## lsski (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Cobra HH schrieb:


> die ludolfs oh gott
> obwohl wenn mann die reaktionen beim stockcar rennen am sa. gehöhrt hat war es eigentlich auch schon klar
> aber das wäre ja auch mal was die ludolfs bei f&f als einsteiger team


 

Hallo Leute #h
Jau :vik:
das würde ich mir auch anschauen........
bei Windstärke 6 zum Gelben Riff mit den drein...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
:v:v:v#6


----------



## Luiz (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

gibt zum glück noch andere kanäle, aber da läuft ja auch nur müll.


----------



## Paddy 15 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Cobra HH schrieb:


> die ludolfs oh gott
> obwohl wenn mann die reaktionen beim stockcar rennen am sa. gehöhrt hat war es eigentlich auch schon klar
> aber das wäre ja auch mal was die ludolfs bei f&f als einsteiger team



ich glaub die würden lieber nudeln angeln................|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
und als blei gleich mal einen alten auspuff von nem golf nehmen wo sie die kleinen glassaale reinlocken und dann als glassnudeln verkaufen..........
omg ne 24 stunden ludolf ich glaub dann kann ich erst mal keine nudeln mehr sehen  :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


mfg Paddy 15 :vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

ja man die ludolfs gucken is doch sowieso besser als fish&fun
 Das is doch nen Scherz oder?;+
Du meinst das soch nicht im ernst |krach:


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Was soll den so toll an beiden Sendungen sein?

Fish und Fun ist für einen richtigen Angler mehr eine Verarsche als sonst was, Informationen kriegt man da definitiv kaum wen überhaupt.

Ludolfs: entweder man mag di eoder net (letzteres ist bei mir der Fall)

Ist mir ehe unverständlich wie man sich darüber aufregen kann wer den jetzt 24h nonstop mit Werbung am 01.01. flimmert, da habe ich ganz andere Sorgen und Nöte als das ich mir um den Schrott Gedanken machen muß. 

BTW: ne gescheite DVD Kollektion ist schon was feines 






 und die werde ich mitsamt meiner PS2 mitnehmen und bei Bedarf und Klarheit im Kopf reinziehen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Denni Lo hat eig recht, hallo?
dann kommt an dem Tag halt kein fishnfun was für mich als Einsteiger eig lehrreich ist ,oder?
wer dann keine Ludolfs gucken will guckt sie dann halt nicht.
Und wenn auf denn anderen Sendern nichts vernünftiges läuft bringt eure Angeln,rollen etc in ordnung fürs nächste Jahr


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Besser noch: schlaft den Rausch vom feiern aus


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Tschja... Da muss Auwa wohl nächstes Mal beim TV-Total-Stock-Car-Challenge mitmachen... :q


----------



## trixi-v-h (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Die Ludolfs sind doch eigentlich viel besser für Wrong Turn 3 geeignet,die könnten da sogar die Maske sparen,als 24h diesen Auto-Müll.


----------



## bobbl (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Ach scheisendreck...ich will AuWa


----------



## Angelspass (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

gibt zum glück noch andere kanäle;die L.... sind zum :v


----------



## kaipiranja (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

...na da weiß ich welchen Sender ich nicht einschalten werde, die Ludolfs kann ich mir eine Folge an tun wenn nichts anderes zu sehen ist - 24Std ist NoGo und eine wirkliche Volksverdummung!

Schade, Schade!


----------



## Thomasmathias (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...na da weiß ich welchen Sender ich nicht einschalten werde, die Ludolfs kann ich mir eine Folge an tun wenn nichts anderes zu sehen ist - 24Std ist NoGo und eine wirkliche Volksverdummung!
> 
> Schade, Schade!


 
Ach, und der Auwa mit seiner 3.klassigen Sendung ist es nicht?


----------



## jirgel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Mani *schnauf* Maaaaaaaaaaaniiiiiiiii *schnauf hust röchel.

Wat is ? * Schnauf*

Ham ma noch einen leuchte vom Corolla *schnauf* 


_So schön kann 100 jahre In****t sein. _


----------



## Fanne (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

das war ja mal wieder klar das die ludolfs  am 1. kommen ! wie letztes jahr !!

alles abgef***t und alte folgen die jeder schon  1000 mal als widerholung gesehen hat 

ACH MAN !!!

an autos schrauben kann jeder in winter ! 

aber angeln gehn  kann nicht jeder im winter


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Petrijünger94 schrieb:


> dann kommt an dem Tag halt kein fishnfun was für mich als Einsteiger eig lehrreich ist ,oder?


 
Naja ich würde sagen, hol dir lieber ein Abo der Fisch und Fang und baue dir eine schöne Sammlung von DVD auf. Da hast du auf jeden Fall weitaus mehr Infos als auf DMAX.



Petrijünger94 schrieb:


> Und wenn auf denn anderen Sendern nichts vernünftiges läuft bringt eure Angeln,rollen etc in ordnung fürs nächste Jahr


 
Wäre es nicht besser wenn man gleich ans Wasser fährt und angelt? Es gibt noch einer Silvesternacht nichts schöneres als frische Luft, und glaubt mir...die ist wirklich frisch.


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



jirgel schrieb:


> Mani *schnauf* Maaaaaaaaaaaniiiiiiiii *schnauf hust röchel.
> 
> Wat is ? * Schnauf*
> 
> ...



Da kennt sich aber scheinbar jemand aus... |uhoh: :q:q:q


----------



## Locke4865 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Ludolfs:v oh Gott las es bitte bitte ein albtraum sein

Jens


----------



## kaipiranja (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Ach, und der Auwa mit seiner 3.klassigen Sendung ist es nicht?



...soll das ein Witz sein!? ...dann ist er mehr als schlecht ,Fish'nFun hat wohl einiges mehr an Informationswert als die Ludolfs...|uhoh:


----------



## jirgel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Franky schrieb:


> Da kennt sich aber scheinbar jemand aus... |uhoh: :q:q:q


 

Klar doch bei 10maliger werbeeinblendung unter auf den Fisch gekommen .

mir fehlt Terranova :c


----------



## Thomasmathias (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...soll das ein Witz sein!? ...dann ist er mehr als schlecht ,Fish'nFun hat wohl einiges mehr an Informationswert als die Ludolfs...|uhoh:


 

Du willst mir doch ned erzählen, dass du dein anglerisches Fachwissen aus dieser Sendung hast?

Mein kleiner Neffe mit 8 Jahren hat da schon mehr a.d.Kasten wie diese Labertasche. Vorallem weis er, wie man(n) sich am Wasser verhält!


----------



## Silvo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Diese Jugend... |rolleyes
> 
> Guckt man heute nicht mehr die Simpsons?
> 
> ...




Spongebob ist einfach nur klasse!!!!:vik:


----------



## kaipiranja (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Du willst mir doch ned erzählen, dass du dein anglerisches Fachwissen aus dieser Sendung hast?
> 
> Mein kleiner Neffe mit 8 Jahren hat da schon mehr a.d.Kasten wie diese Labertasche. Vorallem weis er, wie man(n) sich am Wasser verhält!




...hm wir sind hier noch im Anglerboard oder!? Ich sehe es aus reinem Interesse an der Materie!?

Aber wenn du Nachhilfe beim Schrauben an deiner Karre oder bei Anregungen zur Freizeitgestaltung von den Ludolfs brauchst - jedem das seine! :vik:


----------



## silviomopp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

mir ists egal, ich bin da eh noch blau...


----------



## Heuxs (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Kann doch nicht sein,dass man sich so eine speckige Wohnung gern ansieht.......

Heuxs


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Ludolfs...na toll!#d

Die werde ich mir dann im halb - besoffenen Kopp über Stunden reinziehen und anschließend mein Hirn zum Sondermüll bringen....:#2:#q:c

Aber soooo schlecht sind die 4 kaputten Brüder ja nun auch wieder nicht, irgendwie auch lustig...


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Die Tapeten vonne Ludollfs habe ich auch.
Sind prima!


----------



## Thomasmathias (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...hm wir sind hier noch im Anglerboard oder!? Ich sehe es aus reinem Interesse an der Materie!?
> 
> Aber wenn du Nachhilfe beim Schrauben an deiner Karre oder bei Anregungen zur Freizeitgestaltung von den Ludolfs brauchst - jedem das seine! :vik:


 
Richtig, wir sind im Anglerboard.
Mir braucht aber keiner Erzählen, dass diese Sendung aus einem nen besseren Fischer/Angler macht.
Hier wird ja grad so getan als hätte der Auwa das Rad neu erfunden! 
Hier im Board gibts mit sicherheit einige Leute die schon geangelt haben,als der Auwa noch mit dem Lutscher hinter der Blechmusik hergelaufen ist....#6


----------



## JamesFish007 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

achja... was will man machen


----------



## ollidi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



> Die Tapeten vonne Ludollfs habe ich auch.


Du machst mir Angst. |scardie: |supergri

Aber irgendwie haben doch beide Sendungen etwas besonderes.
Auwa ist eine komische Type, die recht kurzweilig unterhalten kann und die Ludolfs sind doch schon kultig.
Die Krönung des Ganzen wäre doch, wenn Auwa den Ludolfs das Angeln beibringt. :m


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Ich hätte mich auch gefreut Fish&Fun zuschauen. Wäre für mich halt schön, weil ih nicht so oft raus komme zum Angeln und dadurch halt anderen zuschauen könnte, ohne zu erfrieren.


----------



## Silvo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



ollidi schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst. |scardie: |supergri
> 
> Aber irgendwie haben doch beide Sendungen etwas besonderes.
> Auwa ist eine komische Type, die recht kurzweilig unterhalten kann und die Ludolfs sind doch schon kultig.
> Die Krönung des Ganzen wäre doch, wenn Auwa den Ludolfs das Angeln beibringt. :m




Das wär mal nenVorschlag,würd mich wegschmeissen,hehe


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



> wenn Auwa den Ludolfs das Angeln beibringt



dann gebe ich meinen Angelschein zurück


----------



## Fanne (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



silviomopp schrieb:


> mir ists egal, ich bin da eh noch blau...




haha YEAH die richtige antwort :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## kaipiranja (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Richtig, wir sind im Anglerboard.
> Mir braucht aber keiner Erzählen, dass diese Sendung aus einem nen besseren Fischer/Angler macht.
> Hier wird ja grad so getan als hätte der Auwa das Rad neu erfunden!
> Hier im Board gibts mit sicherheit einige Leute die schon geangelt haben,als der Auwa noch mit dem Lutscher hinter der Blechmusik hergelaufen ist....#6




Ok, ich gebe mich Geschlagen und gebe zu das ich mich in meinem ersten Post falsch ausgedrückt habe: Es muss heißen Fish'N'Fun hat für *mich* mehr *Unterhaltungswert!* Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das ich lieber 24Std eine Sendung schaue die sich um mein Hobby dreht...als mir die vier Dumpfbacken aus dem Westerwald zu geben...

KAI


----------



## Tüdde (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Silvo schrieb:


> Spongebob ist einfach nur klasse!!!!:vik:



Simpsons ist eindeutig das Geilste!!!(wegen den sind die Smileys auch gelb - beides genial!) |smash:|asmil:#:#v

Aber wieder zum Thema: Kann mir jemand 1-2 gescheite Angel-DvDs empfelen die es auch irgendwie beim Fachhändler oder im multiMEDIA-Markt gibt und nicht nur im Netz? Ganz interessant wären die Themen Ostsee oder Fliegenfischen.


----------



## Thomasmathias (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> Ok, ich gebe mich Geschlagen und gebe zu das ich mich in meinem ersten Post falsch ausgedrückt habe: Es muss heißen Fish'N'Fun hat für *mich* mehr *Unterhaltungswert!* Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das ich lieber 24Std eine Sendung schaue die sich um mein Hobby dreht...als mir die vier Dumpfbacken aus dem Westerwald zu geben...
> 
> KAI


 
brav ;-)
Dann bin ich ja wieder zufrieden..... |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

schade............


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Lieber die schmuddeligen Ludolfs als diesen Großkotzigen
Stadtindianer.:q:q:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pulheimer27 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

OMG die Ludolfs sind doch der allerletzte Oberschrott :v:v:v:v


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Gott sei Dank, nicht der Indianer und der Crispy Crunchy Koch. Lieber 24 Stunden lang Schrott angucken, als wild um sich knüppelnde Angler 

mfg Flo


----------



## TeamForelli93 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

omg, jetzt überlegt doch mal:!

die Ludolfs sind solche dreckspazze die nichts lehrreiches machen und nur dumm rumlaufen als ob die als kind zu oft gegen die wand gerannt wären wenn die dann auch noch zu f&f gäste sein und angeln lernen sollten dann angel ich beim nächsten angeltag ja nur noch auto müll nene lass mal sein aber jetzt mal ehrlich f&f hat zwar nicht wirklich "VIEL" lehrreiches aber immerhin etwas und es heißt ja net angelnlernen sondern fishN"FUN" und das is ja doch eig unterhaltsamer als die müllbauer da hinten 

nun für mich ist das fazit:

Fish'N'Fun

 is mal unterhaltsam ich möchte auch wissen ob die da was fangen.
und da is ja auch schöne natur zu sehen.
Lehrreich ist es auch etwas für anfänger.(bin selbst einer hab da auch schon etwas gelernt)

Die Ludolfs:

alles vermüllt
net witzg für mich zumindestens net
das einzigste was man da natur nennen kann sind die bazillen die den müll bei denen zum bewegen bringt:v

so des war meine meinung zum thema#6

dann mal|wavey:

ps: das is schon schade das mein hobby gegen die schrott verloren hat


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Obwohl* ich den Auwa ganz persönlich nicht so toll finde*, hatten die Sendungen was.
> 
> *Über Fehler, falschen Umgang mit dem Fisch usw. will ich nicht diskutieren *aber ich finde es schade, dass für die Angelei in der Gesamtbevölkerung, die DMAX schaut, so wenig Interesse besteht.;+
> 
> ...


 


Was bleibt dann noch außer der Selbstdarstellung und dem
Stirnband denn noch?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



TeamForelli93 schrieb:


> die Ludolfs sind solche dreckspazze die nichts lehrreiches machen und nur dumm rumlaufen als ob die als kind zu oft gegen die wand gerannt wären


 #6#6#6... sehr gut... die muss man sich nicht 24 Std. reinziehen


----------



## Rotzbarsch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Habe damit gerechnet-Leider!Ich finde es immer lustig wenn Auwa kleine vollschlanke Damen als Kugelblitze bezeichnet.Da muss ich immer an meine Tante denke,die nannten wir auch immer Kugelblitz.Da merkt man doch immer wieder das Auwas Wurzeln in Westfalen liegen.|wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Auwa muß sich ebend vermarkten sonst verdient er nicht einen Euro  so einfach ist das.
Und dumm sind die Ludolfs auch nicht !!!!
Besser vermarkten kann man sich nicht !!!!
Jeden das seine:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Jungs, mal ehrlich als ob einer von euch sich 24 Stunden vor die Kiste hockt und DMAX schaut.

Für mich ist Fish&Fun eher contraproduktiv für die populärheit des Angelns. Ein Koch der immer das selbe macht irgend ein Fisch mit Cornflakes der dann sehr crispy und crunchy ist. 3 Angelprofis die nicht wirklich welche sind und 3 Anfänger die Rollen falschrum anschrauben...haaahaaahaaa sehr witzig. Ein Indianer, der sich jeden Fisch schnappt und in die Kamera hält, als ob er ihn selbst gefangen hat. Jeder Fisch wird abgeknüppelt usw. 

Toller Eindruck für die breite Masse an Leuten die das Angeln nicht wirklich kennen, und mal wieder den Ruf des Anglers, eines wild um sich knüppelnden Fischmörders bestätigt kommen.


WO ist den Fördernd? 

mfg Flo


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Jungs, mal ehrlich als ob einer von euch sich 24 Stunden vor die Kiste hockt und DMAX schaut.
> 
> Für mich ist Fish&Fun eher contraproduktiv für die populärheit des Angelns. Ein Koch der immer das selbe macht irgend ein Fisch mit Cornflakes der dann sehr crispy und crunchy ist. 3 Angelprofis die nicht wirklich welche sind und 3 Anfänger die Rollen falschrum anschrauben...haaahaaahaaa sehr witzig. Ein Indianer, der sich jeden Fisch schnappt und in die Kamera hält, als ob er ihn selbst gefangen hat. Jeder Fisch wird abgeknüppelt usw.
> 
> ...



Dieser Satz stimmt so nicht #d


----------



## turm13 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6#6#6... sehr gut... die muss man sich nicht 24 Std. reinziehen


pro ludolfs. denen ist es eben egal dass sie schmutzig sind. haben trotzdem spaß, besser als ein überdrehter dauergrinsender auwa.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Also ich schau mir den Aua nur an, wenn mir todlangweilig ist und ich beim rumzappen nix anderes finden kann. Die Ludolfs hab ich mir drei- oder viermal angesehen.

Aber dass man von den Ludolfs nix lernen kann, halte ich für ein dickes Gerücht. Als ich die Sendung zum ersten mal gesehen habe, taten mir die Brüder richtig Leid. So, wie sie sich zur Unterhaltung der Massen lächerlich machen. 
Dann aber hab ich es geschnallt. Die Ludolfs sind ein hervorragendes Beispiel, wie man ohne Studium, ohne fitnessgestählten Vorzeigebody und ohne auch nur annähernd in die Kathegorie " Frauenschwarm " zu passen, ohne irgendetwas sinnvolles zu tun oder zu produzieren, mit einer Fernsehserie ohne ordentliches  Drehbuch eine unverschämte Menge an Kohle verdienen kann. Da muß man sich die Frage stellen, auf welcher Seite des Fernsehers die Deppen sind.|rolleyes

Naja, gut. Das trifft auch alles auf Aua und seine Sendung zu. Da scheitert es offenbar daran, dass die Zuschauer immer noch versuchen das wirklich ernst zu nehmen. |supergri


----------



## hansteiner (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

so ein SHIT, kein f&f an neujahr #q. dann schau ich mir halt die 4 brüder an, die sind auch ganz witzig :q.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Hat den keiner von Euch ne Sat Schüssel?


----------



## MrTom (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



> Ein Koch der immer das selbe macht


Ein Koch...in der Sendung...????.... definitiv nicht!!
Wenn der Mann am Herd den Leuten zeigt wie sie mit dem Pürrierstab ein lecker Kartoffelpüree zaubern ist das kein Koch#d
Ist Auwa eigentlich User im Anglerboard? Selbst wenn nicht, liest er doch bestimmt seine Kritiken im Net|bigeyes

mfg Thomas


----------



## Maja1178 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Seht es doch mal so: Ne knappe Stunde lustige Unterhaltung mit jemandem der unser Hobby teilt. Gut er verdient Geld damit und für den fortgeschrittenen Angler mag es sehr uninteressant sein da noch zu hören warum der Boilie Boilie heißt. Aber: Einfach schauen und geniessen, wenns Wetter so richtig fies ist oder mal an Orte (Seen oder Meere) gucken wo man selber noch nicht war  Da kann man sich auch Anregungen holen für den nächsten Urlaub oder Kurztrip. Bei Crispy und Crunchy schalt ich meist kurz um oder wusel was in der Wohnung solange, weil die Tipps nicht dem gutbürgerlichen Kochen entsprechen (ich hab zumindestens nicht 10 Sorten Salz daheim oder mal eben die teuersten Gewürze die es gibt |supergri ). Mir fehlt in der Sendung einfach nur die Verwertung und der vernünftige Tierfreundliche Umgang beim Keschern / Landen. Aber das sollte jeder Angler selber wissen, dafür haben wir unseren nicht gerade billigen Schein und Lehrgang gemacht. Glaub noch nicht mal das es für unser Hobby so förderlich wäre wenn AuWa alles zeigt, wenn der erste Fisch ausblutet oder filetiert wird schalten bestimmt viele ab und die Tierschützer gehen auf die Barrikaden! Ob AuWa nun allen sympathisch ist oder nicht, es mag ja auch nicht jeder die Simpsons. Und gezwungen wird ja keiner das zu gucken. 
Und die Schrottverwerter: Denke das ist ein Problem unserer Zeit: Jeder macht mit Sch... Geld solange er zur rechten Zeit die rechte Idee hat. Und seit der ersten Staffel Big B. steht das Volk anscheinend auf "die Leute von Nebenan" und schaut ihnen gerne auf den Nudelteller. Auch da wird das Interesse langsam versiegen irgendwann. Bis dahin werden sie auf jeden Fall ihren Gewinn gemacht haben. Glaub wenn die irgendwann mal ihre Wohnung putzen dann schaut doch niemand mehr hin |rolleyes Ich wette wenn die Kamera ausgeht gehen sie alle duschen und laufen in Markenklamotten über den Hof... |supergri Also Leute: Nicht streiten wer hier besser ist oder nicht, im allgemeinen entscheidet das doch der Zuschauer selber, gibt doch noch genug Programme... #h


----------



## Tüdde (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

bei den TV Tipps steht doch das fnf immer Werktags um 9.45 läuft. Auf welchem Sender denn? Also auf DMAX läuft was anderes.


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Die Ludolfs sind doch eigentlich viel besser für Wrong Turn 3 geeignet,die könnten da sogar die Maske sparen,als 24h diesen Auto-Müll.




|supergri ich sag nur the Hills have Eyes...


----------



## Hoschi mimon (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Hallo Genossen,

 seht es doch mal Positiv.
 So können wir Neujahrsfischen gehen, sind an der frrrischen Luft...mit  Lecker Glühwein und müssen nicht die Blöd'dolf's an guga #q  



...immer locker durch de Hos schnauf'a

Grüße Simon


----------



## Tüdde (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



angelchristoph schrieb:


> bei den TV Tipps steht doch das fnf immer Werktags um 9.45 läuft. Auf welchem Sender denn? Also auf DMAX läuft was anderes.



Steht da denn was falsches oder was?


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Also ma ehrlich - hat echt jemand erwartet, dass es 24 h Auwa zu gucken gibt? Es gibt zwar schon ein paar Angler in Deutschland, aber Angeln vs. Auto KANN nur einen logischen Verlierer haben!!! Davon ab wird Auwa sich und seine Sendung NIE auf dem deutschen Markt so präsentieren können, dass sie das Standing einer "Autosendung" erreichen kann... Wir sind halt eine oft belächelte und ab und zu (grundlos) beschimpfte Randgruppe - fertig aus!  Gegen die Autofahrer anzustinken ist da halt unmöglich...
Davon aber mal ab: ich werde einen Teufel tun und mich Neujahr vor die Glotze werfen um DMAX zu schauen!!! #h


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Also wenn ich mir "Top Gear" aus England angucke und "Auto Motor Sport TV", dann bekomme ich das Gefühl, daß wir Deutschen auch für Autos nicht besonders viel übrig haben... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomasmathias (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir "Top Gear" aus England angucke und "Auto Motor Sport TV", dann bekomme ich das Gefühl, daß wir Deutschen auch für Autos nicht besonders viel übrig haben... |rolleyes




Das liegt dann wohl daran, das wir Deutschen eher MACHEN anstatt zu GUCKEN!

Wer baut denn die besten Autos? Etwa die Engländer?


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Das liegt dann wohl daran, das wir Deutschen eher MACHEN anstatt zu GUCKEN!
> 
> Wer baut denn die besten Autos? Etwa die Engländer?



aber ganz sicher nicht die Deutschen  Sorry kan mir einer sagen was er will. Motorentechnisch sind wir zwar nicht ohne aber auch nicht top. Das war einmal... Zuviel verpenne zuviel als "das wird nichts" abgetan und das Nachsehen hat im Endeffekt immer der Verbraucher. Die Preise die ein deutscher Autobauer verlangt (Standard) sind in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt. Egal was eine Arbeitsstunde hier kostet, bis zu 70% des Autos werden nicht in D hergestellt und das Lohnniveau in USA und JP ist in keinem Fall so niedrig das man da von Billiglohnland sprechen kann.

EDIT: zumal das eine sehr kapitalintensive Fertigung ist (Maschinen) sind die Lohnkosten auch nicht gerade der Preistreiber.

Die Verarbeitung bei so manch großem Hersteller ist mehr eine Farse als Qualität. Rost bei Autos die im 50k€ Bereich liegen bereits nach kürzester Zeit  

Abgebrochene Krümmerbolzen bei Serien die längst mehr als 10 Jahre laufen... 

Motoren die nach 100k neue Ventile brauchen, auch bei Pflege und normaler verhalttener Fahrweise werden (trotz dem Wissen das es herstellbedingte Fehler sind) dem Kunden aufgedrückt (1-2k €)

ich könnte noch recht lange weitermachen


----------



## Griffin (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Wie wärs mit Orange County Choppers? Auch wenn ich alle Folgen schon mal gesehen hab, ist diese Doku tausend Mal besser als F&F und Ludolfs zusammen. Schade das OCC es nicht geschafft hat.

Ansonsten würde ich die Ludolfs auch F&F vorziehen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ich könnte noch recht lange weitermachen



Du könntest aber auch ganz schnell aufhören - dazu müsste man dich nur in nen AMG Mercedes setzen, dann fällt Dir nix mehr ein 



> Das liegt dann wohl daran, das wir Deutschen eher MACHEN anstatt zu GUCKEN!
> 
> Wer baut denn die besten Autos? Etwa die Engländer


Auch wieder wahr! :mZumindest nicht in großen Stückzahlen zu bezahlbaren Preisen!

Wenigstens sehen die Top gear Fuzzis das zum Glück sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Du könntest aber auch ganz schnell aufhören - dazu müsste man dich nur in nen AMG Mercedes setzen, dann fällt Dir nix mehr ein
> ...



Saß ich schon und es war reine Zeitverschwendung. Es ist und bleibt eine Hämmorhoidenschaukel die mit viel Leistung daherkommt und mehr oder minder für den "sportlichen" Wochendeinkauf abgestimmt ist und nicht um mal die Grasnabe zu kaschieren die am Straßenrand steht  Sorry ist aber meine Meinung. 

Willst Du Fahrspaß erlaben, quetsch dich mal in eine Dodge Viper GTS, dan können wir mal darüber reden


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

|kopfkrat hier werden immer Begriffe wie "Autos" und "Ludolfs" in Zusammenhang gebracht.

Wenn ich da zufälligerweise hinschalte sehe ich Schrott und nichts weiter als Schott und ein paar Hillbillies.


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wenn ich da zufälligerweise hinschalte sehe ich Schrott und nichts weiter als Schott und ein paar Hillbillies.



Die Hillbillies verstehen aber unter all ihrer Schrulligkeit schon ne ganze Menge von Autos.


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

 genau wie Auwa Thiemann vom Fischen. Und da ich meine KFZ Begeisterung fürs Schrauben schon vor Jahren abgelegt habe weine ich mit dem Threadersteller :c


----------



## Carphunter81 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

gott sei dank! :vik:

der auwa ist ja so ne dachlatte!

wenn die sendung ohne so nen dummschwätzer wär, wärs ja ganz ok, aber der geht ja gar net.

da lob ich mir anständige angel-sendungen.
z.b. die von matt hayes.
informativer, besser, ...

ein 3-fach hoch auf die ludolfs *g* 
(wobei ich mir die auch nicht länger als 20min anschauen kann...)


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Nur das dan keiner außer anglern sehen würde


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> der auwa ist ja so ne dachlatte!
> 
> wenn die sendung ohne so nen dummschwätzer wär, wärs ja ganz ok, aber der geht ja gar net.



|supergri kannst du auch begründen warum er son Dummschwätzer ist oder ists weil er sein Geld mit Angeln verdient und du evtl nen langweiligen Beruf hast? 

Hab mal gehört der Neidfaktor soll in diesem Hobby eine ganz grosse Rolle spielen auch wenn er oft abgestritten wird.|rolleyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri kannst du auch begründen warum er son Dummschwätzer ist oder ists weil er sein Geld mit Angeln verdient und du evtl nen langweiligen Beruf hast?



Hrhrhr... stimmt, so gesehen geht der Typ natürlich garnicht!


----------



## Carphunter81 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri kannst du auch begründen warum er son Dummschwätzer ist oder ists weil er sein Geld mit Angeln verdient und du evtl nen langweiligen Beruf hast?
> 
> Hab mal gehört der Neidfaktor soll in diesem Hobby eine ganz grosse Rolle spielen auch wenn er oft abgestritten wird.|rolleyes


 
klar kann ich...
ist halt meine rein subjektive meinung.
der quatscht mir halt die ganze zeit zuviel (unnützes) zeug.

finde auch der informations-/lernfaktor der sendung ist unterirdisch.
für anfänger ist die sendung sicherlich interessant anzusehen, da viele verschiedene angelarten gezeigt werden, aber wenn man schon längere zeit, bzw. etwas spezialisierter angelt, ist das doch sehr schnell langweilig.

denke dafür hätten sie schon nen besseren moderator wählen können/sollen.
gibt in D sicherlich viele sehr gute angler, die wesentl. besser geeignet wären...
keine ahnung, wie die auf auwa kamen?! vllt. vitamin B?
aber ist ja auch egal. wer die sendung nicht mag, muss es ja nicht anschauen...

gab auch schon paar folgen, die ich voller vorfreude erwartet habe (z.b. wallerangeln am po, bodensee waren sie glaub auch mal). war dann aber danach immer ziemlich enttäuscht.
keine erklärungen der montagen o.ä.

da ist die sendung von matt hayes schon ein anderes kaliber...


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

#6 Ok das ist doch mal ne Begründung, aber aus rein subjetiven Empfinden sollte man niemand als Dummschwätzer bezeichen das sollte man erst dann tun wenns Objektiv betrachtet wird wie ich, wenn ich an meine Petarianer denke.

Und eigentlich find ich die Sendung ganz gut auch wenn mir crispy & crunchy mittlerweile doch aufn Zeiger geht aber herje...|supergri


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Ja aber wen man jetzt zB Ulli Beyer oder Helmut dietel hinstellt und die legen los was das Zeug hält, dan schalten alle Friedfisch angler ab weil die das nicht interessiert. Auwa macht sienen Job schon nicht schlecht, habe letztens das 2te mal eine Sendung von ihm angesehen. Unterhaltung ist dabei also schaut die breite Masse zu und das ist sicherlich nicht alles die Masse der Angler, die wissen wie sie an die benötigten Infos kommen


----------



## Carphunter81 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

also ich finds schon auch klasse, dass bei diesen sendungen auch mal an uns angler gedacht wurde.

und an nem langweiligen abend, an dem nichts anderes in der glotze kommt, hab ich´s auch schon paarmal angesehen, aber halt nach dem motto "hirn abschalten u. anschauen".
frauen ham soaps (wie gzsz u. so nen käse) und wir halt fish´n´fun. *g*

allso schonmal ein guter anfang.
vllt. versuchen die produzenten ja mal etwas mehr infos einzubringen...

grüßle


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

:m Er heist Johannes der Dietel


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ja aber wen man jetzt zB Ulli Beyer oder *Helmut dietel* hinstellt und die legen los was das Zeug hält, dan schalten alle Friedfisch angler ab weil die das nicht interessiert. Auwa macht sienen Job schon nicht schlecht, habe letztens das 2te mal eine Sendung von ihm angesehen. Unterhaltung ist dabei also schaut die breite Masse zu und das ist sicherlich nicht alles die Masse der Angler, die wissen wie sie an die benötigten Infos kommen



|kopfkrat Heisst der nicht Johannes? Egal, dann lieber Auwa, jetzt mal ernsthaft. Kenn kaum einen, der so viele bescheuerte Märchen über Fische und das Spinnfischen verbreitet wie der Vogel!


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Den Ansatz hatte mal ein Kölner TV Sender gebracht (center tv), leider haben die das eingestellt. Da war alles vertreten was einen so interresieren könnte, von Tackle Vorstellung bin hin zum Fliegenbinden Step by Step. Leider haben die die Sendung eingestellt.


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Heisst der nicht Johannes? Egal, dann lieber Auwa, jetzt mal ernsthaft. Kenn kaum einen, der so viele bescheuerte Märchen über Fische und das Spinnfischen verbreitet wie der Vogel!



|kopfkratUnd wieder muss ich "Veto" einlegen, Johannes ist ein ausgezeichnter Angler und weiss was er schreibt und sagt.
Durfte das im August bei einem Treffen mit ihm live erleben. Ein ganz ruhiger sachlicher Vertreter ohne Überheblichkeit und Allüren.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Ups, stimmt er heißt Johannes


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkratUnd wieder muss ich "Veto" einlegen, Johannes ist ein ausgezeichnter Angler und weiss was er schreibt und sagt.
> Durfte das im August bei einem Treffen mit ihm live erleben. Ein ganz ruhiger sachlicher Vertreter ohne Überheblichkeit und Allüren.



Nett und sympathisch isser (!!!), was das Andere angeht gehen die Meinungen auseinander. 

Aber da hat vielleicht jeder sein "Steckenpferd".


----------



## Tüdde (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> gott sei dank! :vik:
> 
> der auwa ist ja so ne dachlatte!
> 
> wenn die sendung ohne so nen dummschwätzer wär, wärs ja ganz ok, aber der geht ja gar net.



Mal ganz im Ernst - erfahrene Angeler schauens doch auch. Auch wenn das alles nicht so ganz korrekt ist sind die kometntare von Auwa manchmal doch ganz witzig (iiiiiiiiiiiiiiigitigit n Fisch!|supergri) das findet dann auch mal ein Nichtangler lustig und sieht es sich auch das nächste Mal an. Wenn man da irgendeinen mehrfachen Weltmeister blablabla... hinstellen würde das sicher ganz informativ sein, aber würde mir dann auch nur Sachen die mir auch nützlich sind anschauen und das wäre dann auch nur für erfahrene Angler - Auwa schau ich sogar beim Fliegenfischen in den Voralpen zu!(und ich wohne in Rostock) 
Außerdem bin ich sicher das Fish'n'Fun schon so manchen Nichtangler zum Fischereischeinlehrgang gebracht hat.


----------



## Ollek (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nett und sympathisch isser (!!!), was das Andere angeht gehen die Meinungen auseinander.
> 
> Aber da hat vielleicht jeder sein "Steckenpferd".



|rolleyes Nur mal rein interessehalber, was schreibt er denn angeltechnisch bezogen so Verwerfliches was grundlegend falsch ist?

Also nicht allgemein gesehn, sondern ein konkretes Beispiel nach Möglichkeit.


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |rolleyes Nur mal rein interessehalber, was schreibt er denn angeltechnisch bezogen so Verwerfliches was grundlegend falsch ist?
> 
> Also nicht allgemein gesehn, sondern ein konkretes Beispiel nach Möglichkeit.



Ähm, nix - _grundlegend_ falsch wäre ja z.B "ne angeschliffene Büroklammer ist ein super Haken!" :q:q:q

Nee, nee, lassen wir das - kriegst ne PN! :m


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Fan der Sendung Fish'n Fun mit Auwa Thiemann. 
Und ich bin natürlich auch betrübt das der erste Januar ohne 24h Angeln mit Auwa abläuft, obwohl ich mehrfach (ja ich habs getan) für die Sendung gestimmt habe.
Verstehe nicht wie man über eine *Unterhaltungssendung* so philosophieren kann, dass man dort Inhalte sucht welche einen etwas länger angelnden Sportsfreund gerecht werden sollen |kopfkrat.
Es geht um Unterhaltung, um Kurzweil und auch manchmal um tolle Fische.
Das ist Fernsehen - *Unterhaltungsfernsehen*.
Wenn ich Anspruch haben will schaue ich Arte oder BRalpha oder ähnliches, bzw. kaufe mir ne DVD oder ein gutes Buch.

Irgendwo kam der Vergleich mit Matt Hayes....
den Typ kann ich überhaupt nicht ab, wie der in seiner Sendung mit den Fischen umgeht ist unter aller Sau. |peinlich
Zu Johannes Dietel habe ich auch meine Meinung, welche ich aber hier nicht weiter artikulieren will, da ich das schon an anderer Stelle getan habe...

René


----------



## silviomopp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

davon mal kurz abgesehen, wat willste in der Glotze noch gucken ?? Bauer sucht Frau, Supernanny, GZSZ, irgend eine Kochsendung ,Talkshow, überdrehte Romanzen auf SAT 1 oder sonst welche Wiederholungen...da spielen die Ludolfs nun auch keine Rolle mehr...Ist mir alles zu Blöd und daher auch Egal...


----------



## maesox (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Mit 3 Atü Restdruck im Kessel hätte ich mein Jahr lieber mit "Mr. Stirnband" begonnen!!

Ich habe zwar nichts gegen die Ludolfs aber als Vollblutangler schau ich mir lieber Fish & Fun an....das ist sicher!


----------



## Carphunter81 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Irgendwo kam der Vergleich mit Matt Hayes....
> den Typ kann ich überhaupt nicht ab, wie der in seiner Sendung mit den Fischen umgeht ist unter aller Sau. |peinlich


 
wieso? wie geht er denn mit seinen fischen um?
nur weil er C&R betreibt?
kann da nichts verwerfliches dran finden.

wär mir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass er schlecht mit den fischen umgeht.

in dieser sendung gibts zumindest einige gute praxistipps.
im gegensatz zu fish´n´fun...

aber ok. jeder hat da seine meinung und geschmäcker sind (gott sei dank) verschieden...

gruß
claus


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Moin Blauzahn!



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Fan der Sendung Fish'n Fun mit Auwa Thiemann.


#6



> Irgendwo kam der Vergleich mit *Matt Hayes*....
> den Typ kann ich überhaupt nicht ab, wie der in seiner Sendung mit den Fischen umgeht ist unter aller Sau.



Glaube du verwechselst Matt Hayes mit Rex Hunt, oder? Matt Hayes ist doch total in Ordnung, hab noch nie gesehen, daß der irgendwelche Fische falsch behandelt oder so. |kopfkrat


----------



## kaipiranja (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Auwa, Matt Hayes, Rex Hunt...gab es da nicht auch noch eine weitere Sendung zum Thema Angeln bei DMAX!?

...ich meine das es vier Teile waren und es ging um das Angeln in Kanada/Alaska !?!?

KAI


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



> Das ist Fernsehen - *Unterhaltungsfernsehen*.


Genau:
Eine Show ÜBER Angeln und Angler - und nicht eine Show FÜR Angler.....

Von daher bin ich zwar sicherlich kein "Fan" (auch michts grausts da des öfteren, aber gucken tut mans trotzdem, mangels Alternativen..), nichtsdestotrotz finde ich es gut, dass es wenigstens überhaupt eine Sendung übers Angeln gibt.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin Blauzahn!
> 
> 
> #6
> ...



Jo, Rex Hunt ist dieser Gnom.
Ich entschuldige mich für meinen Fauxpas zu Matt Hayes in Ehrfurcht...
Warum habe ich den noch nicht gesehen |kopfkrat


----------



## Tüdde (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Rex Hunt kann ich auch nich ab. Schon weil der Koch zum Schluss nochmal ne gefühlte Ewigkeit am quatschn is |schlaf: (das ist bei Fish'n'Fun echt besser geregelt#6)


----------



## hansteiner (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

ZITAT:
bei den TV Tipps steht doch das fnf immer Werktags um 9.45 läuft. Auf welchem Sender denn? Also auf DMAX läuft was anderes.

das läuft schon schon seit einigen wochen nicht mehr morgens um 9.45uhr. sondern nur noch am samstag 20.15uhr und sonntag morgen. (auf dmax)


----------



## tenchhunter (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

naja,schade eigentlich.................
aber nicht verwunderlich, blödheit gewinnt wohl immer,sonst gäbs auch Spongekopf schon lang nich mehr
armes Deutschland.....................


----------



## Jungblut (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Hi,
ich bin auch darüber betrübt,dass die sendung nich am 1. 24 kommt. Aber als trost kommt es ja zum glück jeden samstag.


----------



## Ollek (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die Hillbillies verstehen aber unter all ihrer Schrulligkeit schon ne ganze Menge von Autos.











  wer hatte eigentlich mal gesagt die Ludollfs verstehen was von Autos? 

   ne du wie gesagt "Ludollfs & Autos" ist alles mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. 

Ich denke aber mal das weiss auch Dmax, und wenn es eine *Auto**soap werden sollte hätten die entsprechend andere Formate genommen. 

Ludollfs und *Autos**...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  der war gut.

Gruss:m


* PS mit dem Begriff "Auto" ist das gemeint was die Allgemeinheit unter "sichere motorisierte fahrbare Geräte" versteht, und nicht der "verwertbare Alteisen bzw.metallische Rohstoff" aus der Sendung der teils noch unter einwirkung des Motors leichte Rollbewegungen ausführt.


----------



## turm13 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

ich bin mal gespannt auf september `09 wenn der ludolf kino film kommen soll. 
@ollek
du musst sehen das die auswahl von fahrzeugen für peter ludolf sehr beschränkt ist. er könnte in viele autos schlicht garnicht einsteigen.

zum thema auwa: man muss ihn nicht mögen aber er spricht ein breites publikum an. mit einem moderator der immer nur fachsimpelt käme dmax wohl nicht auf die einschaltquoten und es würde eingestellt.


----------



## duck_68 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Ludolf im Kino???? Wie weit muss Deutschland eigentlich noch sinken??????


Edit: Es muss latürnich Kino, nichtz Fernsehen heißen....:g


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ludolf im Fernsehen???? Wie weit muss Deutschland eigentlich noch sinken??????



Der Marcel Reich-Ranicki des Anglerboards :m
*
*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> * PS mit dem Begriff "Auto" ist das gemeint was die Allgemeinheit unter "sichere motorisierte fahrbare Geräte" versteht, und nicht der "verwertbare Alteisen bzw.metallische Rohstoff" aus der Sendung der teils noch unter einwirkung des Motors leichte Rollbewegungen ausführt.



Nice! #6


----------



## Ollek (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

|rolleyes Ich sag mal nett sind sie, und zum lachen ists allemal wenn Peter der Nudelmessi immer kocht. Ich glaub Stimmbruch hatte der auch noch nicht.

Aber am besten find ich den Mützenmann mit seiner "KR schwäche" 

Krlamborgrhini, Kralambrorlage, ...

Oder wie schliesst man den Reverser an um Dmax zu sehen?


----------



## hoppa.7 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Es lebe Auwa und Steffen,schade schade ,nächstes jahr holen wir die ludolfs vom tron! fohes neues jahr und viel petri heil lg dennis......... werde im nov einen tread eröffnen,kampf den ludolfs!


----------



## Fischstäbchen (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ludolf im Kino???? Wie weit muss Deutschland eigentlich noch sinken??????


 
Weltweite Rezession- Bollywood und Deutsche Billigproduktionen kommen auf uns da zu:c.





hoppa.7 schrieb:


> Es lebe Auwa und Steffen,schade schade ,nächstes jahr holen wir die ludolfs vom tron! fohes neues jahr und viel petri heil lg dennis......... werde im dez einen tread eröffnen,kampf den ludolfs!


 
Ich glaub im Dezember ist es zu spät|supergri. Da ist die Umfrage vorbei. Kreuze mal lieber November im Kalender an#h


----------



## bobbl (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

Weiß jemand ob F&F noch im Fernsehen kommt? Früher liefs immer am Samstag inzwischen nichtmehr..?


----------



## Angelspass (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

*"Die Ludolfs"* wie kann man das nur anschauen ist mir wircklich ein Rätsel.


----------



## Ollek (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*



Angelspass schrieb:


> *"Die Ludolfs"* wie kann man das nur anschauen ist mir wircklich ein Rätsel.




|rolleyes Das geht so, man liegt Neujahr auf der Couch und kann sich aufgrund des Vortags nicht mehr bewegen und die Fernbedienung liegt eine Hand weit weg vom nach ihr ausgestrecktem Arm. also einfach hängen lassen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|kopfkrat Und dann kommt man ins grübeln und wägt zwischen Nutzen und Sinn.

Und der Sinn war sich nur nicht bewegen zu müssen,#d:c aber genützt hats nichts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Man wird halt alt und verträgt nich mehr so viel.  

Also zieht man sich zwangsläufig die Ludollfs rein auf das einem vollends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#c ja so war das


----------



## A S K A R I (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

die ludolfs sind echt cool, aber ich glaub, dass die in den 80ern hängen geblieben sind !!aber der peter ist doch sportlich oder Leutz ??


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wir haben auf DMAX verloren. seufz !!!!!*

junge? du hohlst lauter alte threads hoch...


----------

